# Stupid question from a non programmer..



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Doesn't software exist that can crack the encryption on the motorola bootloader? Is encryption that sophisticated?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Extremely interesting and enlightening....so basically we would need some world class security people like " Dag Arne Osvik, Adi Shamir and Eran Tromer" to take an interest in the motorola bootloader lol

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

So in theory motorola has the security key on file "somewhere"? Meaning the encryption doesn't need broken, but the key needs to be obtained....

Don't you think motorola would have no reason to not unlock Droid 2 bootloaders after the last produced Droid 2 warranty expires?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

They'll just EOL the device officially (software is EOL already) and force us to upgrade. Money.


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

That's why I friggin' hate Motorola. My next device is a Galaxy Nexus or some other Samsung/HTC device. Never going back to Motorola again. 
Also, I wish that kexec was possible with our phones. That'd at least make having a locked bootloader irrelevant since we could still run custom kernels.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

do custom kernels make that much of a difference?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> do custom kernels make that much of a difference?


If they're made by someone who knows what they are doing. There are very few of those people. Not everyone who makes a ROM can make a kernel that is worth running.


----------

